
Twelve Tips to Master Programming Faster - ca1668afa68
http://www.breckyunits.com/twelve-tips-to-master-programming-faster
======
aft42
>The saying that it takes 10,000 hours to master something may or may not be
true but is indisputably popular (which is often an attribute of true ideas).

The 10,000 hours comes from empirical research on expertise, spearheaded by
Anders Ericsson -
[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=anders+e...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=anders+ericsson+expertise&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

